# Fremdspannung Kennzeichnung bei erneuter Absicherung im Schaltschrank



## rih0815 (17 Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Fremdspannung welche nach dem Ausschalten des Hauptschalters anstehen bleibt wird ja normalerweise mit Orangen Drahtfarben geführt plus Kennzeichnung der Klemmen. 
Wenn ich diese Fremdspannung in meinem Schaltschrank dann Absicher und diese Sicherung kennzeichne, darf ich nach dieser Sicherung die Standard Drahtfarben verwenden oder ist hier noch 
weiter orange zu verwenden?


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass du weiter Orange verwenden mußt, das sich das Kriterium "führt noch Spannung nach Abschalten mit Hauptschalter" dadurch nicht ändert.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2014)

rih0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine Fremdspannung welche nach dem Ausschalten des Hauptschalters anstehen bleibt wird ja normalerweise mit Orangen Drahtfarben geführt plus Kennzeichnung der Klemmen.
> Wenn ich diese Fremdspannung in meinem Schaltschrank dann Absicher und diese Sicherung kennzeichne, darf ich nach dieser Sicherung die Standard Drahtfarben verwenden oder ist hier noch
> weiter orange zu verwenden?



Spannung nach Ausschalten des Hauptschalters und "Fremdspannungen" können etwas miteinander zu tun haben, müssen aber nicht.
So kann man mit z.B. NSGAFöu (z.B. in schwarz) Spannung vorm Hauptschalter abnehmen um lebenswichtige Funktionen wie Licht, Schaltschrankbelüftung etc. einzuspeisen

Überhaupt ist der Begriff Fremdspannung in diesem Zusammenhang nicht eindeutig - elektrisch betrachtet sind Fremdspannungen ungewünschte Einkopplungen in Fernmeldeleitungen...

Wie dem auch sei und unabhängig davon, dass "orange" keine vorgeschriebene Farbe ist - der VDE schreibt IMHO nur gn/gb für PE vor, der Rest sind Empfehlungen - sehe ich keinen Sinn darin, eine "externe Einspeisung" so zu behandeln, wie Du es vorhast.

Zu definieren wäre demnach:

- welche Funktion soll umgesetzt werden

   a) Einspeisung eines Gerätes einer anderen =Anlage
   b) Übergabe von Signalen digital/analog
   c) etwas anderes

- wenn a)
   a) ist die Leitung bereits abgesichert
   b) ist ein zusätzlicher Geräteschutz notwendig (Selektivität beachten!)
   -> in jedem Fall die Farbe für "Fremdspannung" für die gesamte Verdrahtung, da die zusätzlichen Schutzorgane zur anderen =Anlage gehören

- wenn b)
   wozu ein weiteres Schutzorgan???
   Koppelrelais für digital
   Trennverstärker für analog
   extern/"Fremdspannung" immer in der definierten Farbe für "Fremdspannung", Signalseitig in der als "intern" definierten Fareb für die entsprechende Spannungsebene

- wenn c)
   WAS?

Worum genau geht es Dir? Ist der orangene Draht alle?!


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2014)

um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich würde die Abgänge vor Hauptschalter (oben erwähnte mit NSGAFöu) nach dem Sicherungselement immer in der definierten Farbe für externe Potentiale (z.B. entsprechend unserer Liefervorschrift orange - ich hab aber auch schon gelb gesehen) auslegen.


----------



## rih0815 (17 Juni 2014)

Es gibt eine Haupteinspeisung 460VAC/60Hz TN-C es wird separat von einem externen Steuertrafo (wo auch imme der ist) eine Einspeisung für Beleuchtung zur Verfügung gestellt.Somit hat die Sache nix mit abgreifen vor dem Hauptschalter mit kurzschlussfester Verkabelung zu tun usw. Da ich keine genauen Angaben zu dieser Einspeisung habe, es sollte aber mit irgendwas mi 16Ampere vorgesichert sein ist mir die Selektiv eigentlich egal,wäre hier zwar nett ist mir aber eigentlich egal, zur Not muss man die vorgelagerten Sicherungen auch kontrollieren. Wenn die Querschnitte eingehalten werden sehe sehe ich darüber hinweg.Wenn ich diese zweite Einspeisung Absichere und vor der Sicherung den Stromkreis und die Sicherung kennzeichne müsst es doch eigentlich egal sein ob ich den Stromkreis nach der Sicherung in den Standard Farben mache oder?


----------



## holgermaik (17 Juni 2014)

Da es keine Bestimmung über Aderfarben gibt, kann dir deine Frage nur der Auftraggeber abschließend beantworten.
Wir fordern z.B. separate Klemmleiste, Leuchte ohne Steckdose, Aderfarbe Rot, LS 10A Typ B zweipolig.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2014)

entweder holgermaiks Vorschlag, den ich wirklich auch gut finde oder als Einspeisung mit enstprechendem Schutzorgan betrachten. Spart die, in Deinem Fall orangene Verdrahtung.


----------



## MSommer (17 Juni 2014)

Hallo miteinander,
Ich handhabe es in meinen geplanten Schaltanlagen immer so, dass die von extern bereitgestellte Spannungsversorgung der Schaltschrankbeleuchtung immer als "Fremsspannung" deklariert wird. 
Dies bedeutet:
- Eigene Klemmleiste mit Klemmenabdeckung
- Sicherungsautomat
- Beleuchtung/Steckdose über FI
- Verdrahtung in "orange" oder kundenspeziefisch
- Hinweise im E-Plan

Gruß Michael


----------



## hucki (17 Juni 2014)

Für mich stellt dies so, wie von Dir beschrieben, keine Fremdspannung (also die Spannung einer anderen Maschine oder Anlage) dar, sondern lediglich eine 2. Versorgungsspannung Eures Schaltschrankes.

Wir würden hier wahrscheinlich nur die zusätzliche, meist gelbe Kennzeichnung von Stromkreisen, die nicht durch den Hauptschalter getrennt werden, anbringen. Ansonsten käme die restliche Farbkennzeichnung des Schaltschrankes zum Tragen. Also vermutlich schwarz für Außenleiter und hellblau für Neutralleiter.


----------



## peterkenobi (4 August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, dennoch hoffe ich hier noch Hilfe zu erhalten.
Ich habe eine UV mit abgesicherter Zuleitung. Über nachgelagerte LS speise ich verschiedene Stromkreise über eine Klemmleiste. In dieser Klemmleiste gibt es aber auch Verbindungen (Brücken/Rangierungen zwischen einzelnen Klemmen) zu einer anderen Sicherung aus der Hauptverteilung. Sobald ich nun die Hauptsicherung in der UV abschalte, kann ggf. immer noch auf den bestimmten Klemmen Spannung liegen. 
Meine Frage ist nun, ist dies zulässig? Muss ich entsprechend der Vorschläge hier den orangefarbenen Draht nehmen?`Oder reicht hier vielleicht der entsprechende Warnhinweis: "Achtung Fremdspannung!" Ich bin sehr auf eure Antworten gespannt.


----------



## holgermaik (4 August 2021)

peterkenobi schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun, ist dies zulässig?


Ja


peterkenobi schrieb:


> Muss ich entsprechend der Vorschläge hier den orangefarbenen Draht nehmen?


Orange ist eine Empfehlung - keine Vorschrift


peterkenobi schrieb:


> entsprechende Warnhinweis: "Achtung Fremdspannung!"


ich würde den Warnhinweis "Achtung Mehrfacheinspeisung" nennen.


----------



## winnman (4 August 2021)

Oder diese Klemmen als eigen Klemmleisten ausführen und mit separaten Abdeckungen versehen.
Nur wohin gehen diese Potentiale? Da müsste man dann auch noch kennzeichnen.

Verdrahtungsfarbe: wenn das aus dem eigenen Schaltschrank kommt (egal ob einfach abschaltbar oder getrennt, dann als eigenes Potential kennzeichnen, wenn im Schema vorgesehen auch als nicht vom "Hauptschalter" abschaltbar.

Kommt das Potential von "Außen", dann als "Fremdpotential" kennzeichnen.

Farben nenne ich hier bewusst keine, es gibt mittlerweile sehr viele Schemen, Normen, Betriebnormen (und verschiedene Betriebsnormenn in einer Firma) . . . die jeweils durchaus Sinn machen.

Man muss sich hier entweder selber etwas zurechtlegen oder wenn es im entsprechenden Betrieb bereits was gibt, daran halten.

Die "Norm", Gesetzt,  . . . gibt es nicht (deren gibt es x verschiedene). Das einzige was passen sollte ist GrünGelb für den Schutzleiter (und selbst darauf kann man sich nicht verlassen).

Es gibt auch div. Farbschemen die nur die Nennspannungen darstellen (zB.: 24VDC orange, 400V AC schwarz, Analogsignale weiss, Fernmeldeleitungen grau, Fremdspannung (egal welcher Höhe) rot, . . . .)

Das ist meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich die beste Lösung, ob da damit grundsätzliche Gefahrensituationen am besten vermieden werden.


----------

